# Ventana tandem available



## ybtodd (Jul 6, 2009)

Cross posted from Classifieds: Ventana El Conquistador Tandem - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Unfortunately due to nagging back issues, our Ventana tandem is up for sale. Amazing bike that is in near-new condition (bought from mtbrtandems.com in July of 2013).

El Conquistador 29'er, 19/16
Sram X9/Middleburn drivetrain
White Bros fork, Magura brakes

Bike was around $6K new. Can include a Thule tandem room rack mount as well. Located in SoCal, prefer local sale - can drop off at a local shop to have it boxed and shipped at buyer's expense/logistics.

Pics: Ventana tandem - [email][email protected][/email]


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

How tall are both riders?


----------



## ybtodd (Jul 6, 2009)

XC Mike said:


> How tall are both riders?


I'm 6'1" and my wife is 5'3".


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear this and see you selling.

With your $3000 asking price, someone will be getting a very good deal on a nice bike.

PK


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Damn. Wrong coast....


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks perfect if I can get it shipped!


----------



## ybtodd (Jul 6, 2009)

on hold pending payment


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice bike, I'd jump on it if he frame was right sized; we're both tall.

Sorry about your back, hopefully it'll feel better in time.


----------



## dhaugen (Feb 17, 2015)

Is the bike still available?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

That's a real bummer, ybt. Hope the back works itself out.

Nice price on a great bike.


----------



## ybtodd (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, it is sold.


----------



## dhaugen (Feb 17, 2015)

ok - thanks!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Would you share an idea of what part of the US or where it is headed? 

Seems someone got a very nice machine at a great value.

PK


----------



## THenne (Dec 6, 2005)

Hate that ybtodd has the back problems but we are excited to be joining the off road tandem tribe here in Arkansas. He put together a nice machine and we hope to be on it soon on our IMBA Epic trails!


----------

